# alberta brute



## rolaj4me (Dec 29, 2011)

hey all just giving a shout out to all my fellow kawi riders. cant wait for spring spending lots of time getting the brute ready.. lots of mud around here when the snowe finally melts lol... olds,ab canada just hit -2 today after a week of -42 with the wind chill. burrrr... anyways new to site just wanted to say hey.


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

welcome to mimb ...


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome. Hope you got DEEEP pockets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rolaj4me (Dec 29, 2011)

elaberate on the deep pockets????


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome to MIMB. Practically a heat-wave for you up there right now...lol


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Brutes are like a drug, once you start with the mods you can't stop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

rolaj4me said:


> elaberate on the deep pockets????


im thinking :33:
he is meaning you own a brute and are gonna get addicted to buying goodies for it:rockn: which will mean spending an extraordinary amount of money:thinking: , time and blood ...lol 

but its fun


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

Huh I am in Olds to.. Jason Ross here who are you.


----------



## bigrig76 (Dec 12, 2011)

send some of that -2 to whitecourt will ya


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

myst3ry said:


> im thinking :33:
> he is meaning you own a brute and are gonna get addicted to buying goodies for it:rockn: which will mean spending an extraordinary amount of money:thinking: , time and blood ...lol
> 
> but its fun


What he said. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rolaj4me (Dec 29, 2011)

ya brutes r addicting owned mine since new. hey jason, jason here seen ya in auto parts lol... too funny.


----------



## andrew650 (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome to MIMB, nice to see another fellow albertan here, I live up in Edson. These guys are right about the addiction, becomming a member here only makes it worse haha. Bought my quad last summer, 09 650i with 11 kms on it, this winter its been non stop modding, skid plate, snorkels, pen lock, muzzy duals, leds, hids, rdc lift and rad relocation....the list goes on lol. If you go to the Robb or Edson rallies let me know we can meet up, be nice to crack a beer with a fellow MIMB member! :beerchug:


----------



## rolaj4me (Dec 29, 2011)

would love to hit the robb rally again made it there a few years ago trying to plan to again hopefully this year..


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to the site rolaJ4me! 
good so see more on here from the frozen north! I'm in New york now but I grew up in Anticosti island Quebec.


----------



## Winnipeg-Roy (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello fellow Alberta riders im new to this site just bought a 07brute 750 I also live in edson And I can tell this bloody machine is going to make me broke and the wife pissed can't wait to start modding her


----------



## andrew650 (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome Roy, we will have to meet up this summer and do some riding on silver summit trail. Just picked up a new one sold old one to dad, 3 brutes in the family now


----------



## Winnipeg-Roy (Mar 3, 2012)

Ya man that would be sweet I'm not from around here so I don't really know a sole to go riding with I went riding last Saturday with my brother and his mud pro down between hwy 16 and rob that little staging area on the right (west) side of the hwy snow was 3ft in some places still had a blast the brute is the biggest quad I have had and love this thing we will for sure have to go riding the summit I need to get familer with some trails out here as I have a bunch of friends that live around sylvan lake that want to come up in the summer


----------

